
Cheap Talk, Round Numbers, and Signaling Behavior - bpolania
http://www.nber.org/digest/sep15/w21285.html
======
strategy
Interesting that round numbers mean lower selling prices but that the sales
happen quicker.

Steve Tadelis is one of the co-authors and he's done some interesting research
from his time at eBay. Last year he published a paper that paid search ads
were not really effective and that made the rounds, even getting mentioned in
The Economist. Google wrote back to refute the claim, saying eBay is a special
website and search ads do work. Here's that study:
[http://newsroom.haas.berkeley.edu/research-news/study-
finds-...](http://newsroom.haas.berkeley.edu/research-news/study-finds-paid-
search-ads-dont-always-pay)

